# viper 460



## mocco7 (May 26, 2009)

On my key fob I have an accessory button, can i get it to operate a solenoid to open the door and if so how do I go about it?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

mocco7 said:


> On my key fob I have an accessory button, can i get it to operate a solenoid to open the door and if so how do I go about it?


 YES,
You will need the solenoid and the schematic for the alarm. Find the wire for accessory and use it to pulse power to the solenoid.


----------

